# best Rams online



## daykinmade (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi , Ive had it... Ive been searching nearby LFS for a long time, and still can't seem to find a Blue Ram that does the trick. they are sometimes nice but never that nice (and Ive had some nice ones in the past) so for the first time Im going to order fish online... can anyone tell me who has the best Blue Rams when ordering online?

thanks
Daykinmade


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

Aquabid.com there is a seller there that goes by blueram. I had a trio and they were the best i have seen


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i tried many blue rams in diffente reputable stores and reputable breeders in the area here and never had any luck...i tried bolivian rams about a year plus ago and never had an issue...if they wont make it, they won't make it. if you order online you are looking to spend a bunch of money


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

The think i have learned with german blue rams is they need a well established and stable tank to do well


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

ive always had more success with the bolivians


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I have always had good luck with these guys 
http://www.oddballfish.com/intro.htm


----------



## OrangeCones (Aug 15, 2009)

wicca27 said:


> Aquabid.com there is a seller there that goes by blueram. I had a trio and they were the best i have seen


I second the vote for BlueRam06 on Aquabid. I've purchased from them twice and was very happy with my fish. My bumblebee gobies spawned within 2 wks after I received them.


----------



## Solid305 (Aug 8, 2009)

I bought mine from www.flguppiesplus.com. They are great fish and captivity bred from wild caught fish, so your not getting the Chinese farm bred fish that seem to be much less hearty. I live in south Florida so i was able to pick them up, so Im not sure how much they charge for shipping.


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

I have bought Rams from theamazonbasement.com and was extremely happy and since then have bought several other fish (including the electric blue rams) from them and have become a loyal customer. Invertzfactory also has Blue Rams now and I have been happy with other fish orders from them in the past.


----------



## DUHK (Aug 6, 2009)

do you guys have any pictures of your current fish that you bought from blueram06?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

marrow said:


> I have bought Rams from theamazonbasement.com and was extremely happy and since then have bought several other fish (including the electric blue rams) from them and have become a loyal customer. Invertzfactory also has Blue Rams now and I have been happy with other fish orders from them in the past.


ill agree that the amazonbasement is a reputable place to get fish. bought some nice apistos off them.


----------



## discuskid (Jun 17, 2009)

I got my rams from http://houstonaquariumwarehouse.com/. id give them a call his fish are all top notch. ive had my 2 male rams for 4 months, and in that time ive done like one wc a month , i didnt even acclimate em i just dumped em in the tank, theyre in houston liquid rock tapwater(ph 8.0) at 78 degrees, and theyre healthy, another possibility is that i may have SUPER rams lol


----------



## DavidZ (Jan 22, 2009)

try
http://www.oddballpets.com/
or
http://www.amazontropicalsonline.com/services.html


----------

